# Tag Heuer Monaco Wall Clock



## supernova89 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about these Tag Heuer Monaco wall clocks?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Tag-Heuer-Dealer-Monaco-Gulf-Display-Wall-Clock-Watch-Design-Concept-/310811710295?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item485dd25357

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tag-Heuer-Wall-Clock-Showroom-Advertising-Collectable-Chronograph-patch-/221328249438?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338831125e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-HEUER-MONACO-CHRONO-STEVE-MCQUEEN-DEALER-SHOWROOM-WALLCLOCK-/190993600083?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c781b0e53

I can't find any information about them other than what's on eBay. The sellers claim they were sent out to Tag Heuer dealers, in limited numbers, not for retail. However, I'm a bit concerned that they're just a bit of fake, Chinese tat.

I'd like to buy one for my Dad for Christmas as he's a massive Tag Heuer enthusiast but it's quite a lot of money to pay out for quite a big risk.

Can anyone shed any light on their authenticity/provenance?

Thanks.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Regarding the Tag Heuer clocks - I couldn't tell you one way or another if they are genuine.

HOWEVER, there have been a few threads about other manufacturers "AD for Display purposes not for resale" clocks.......... many of which appear to be cheap chinese tat on closer inspection.

Personally I'd tread very warily, and would do a lot more research before hitting the bid or buy it now button.

Edit

Google "fake dealers clock", there are plenty of threads available. Unfortunately I can't put links to many of them due to forum rules.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

wouldn't Tag commission a custom case that reflects the watch case? I wouldn't touch one of these with someone elses bargepole.

For Â£300 buy him a Tag - plenty available for that money


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Checking this sellers recent feedbacks reveals that this is his 3rd 'rare' Tag display clock. I have seen two dealers only Rolex versions in a local auction house. Both had cheap Chinese movements and both failed to sell.


----------



## supernova89 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for their comments.

I messaged the guy last night asking if he could offer me any proof of it's provenance and how it had come in to his possession. He came back with:

"Hello

Thats ok, I totally understand.

They are brand new 'old stock' from a clock makers in western Europe. A friend of mine works there and is able supply me the occasional clock. They were the original supplier of the dealers clocks.

Im a TAG Heuer enthusiast and collect various TAG items.

You will see from previous feedback that previous purchasers are very happy with the clocks.

Feel free to come and see before you buy.

A great Christmas present for a friend or for yourself!

Regards"

.................................................

I wonder why his friend is happy to have given him 3 clocks to sell on for Â£300 quid each.

The German seller has sold 10. Maybe he works at the Western European factory.

All seems a bit too suspicious to chance.

Shame as they do look great.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

as has already been said don't get the end of your barge pole dirty by touching one of these ....

junk like this gives decent tat a bad name

etc etc


----------

